# Browsergame



## MrArmin (12. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hatte angefangen Java zu lernen, um später mal ein lang geplantes Browsergame zu programmieren. Momentan kann ich es auch schon ein gutes Stück, jedoch brauche ich umbedingt mal ein Jump'n Run Spiel, was Open Source ist und möglichst in Java geschrieben wurde. (Flash ginge uU auch; Webfähig.) Würde mich auch freuen wenn jemand Links zu solchen Open Source-Spiele-Seiten schickt wie diese...

Browsergames24.de - Euer Informationsportal rund um das Thema Browsergames , MMOG , Pbem und Onlinegames

...Leider war da kein passendes.


----------



## arthur177 (12. Okt 2009)

Ähhmm...
bist du sicher das du Ein Game programmieren willst in Java, wenn du gerade erst angefangen hast Java zu lernen. Will nicht bezweifeln das du es nicht schaffen kannst, will dich nur warnen, dass du es dir lieber 2 mal überlegen solltest. Es wird viel viel aufwendiger als du es dir vorstellst. Und dass muss nicht mal unbedingt auf aufwendiges Spiel sein. Selbst ein "minispiel" wäre schon sehr komplex.
Du musst dir erstmal überlegen WIE du es programmieren willst (Applets, JSP, ...).

Wenn du aber mal fertige Spiele mit Source sehen willst, schau doch mal auf SourceForge.net: Find and Develop Open Source Software.


----------



## Kaffeebohn (13. Okt 2009)

Welche Form von "Browsergame" schwebt dir denn vor?

- Webbasiertes Browsergame (also "richtig" im Browser)
- Applett-basiertes Browsergame, eher im Sinne von "FlashGame"

Wenn es Java sein soll, dann kannst du dich auch mal mit JavaFX befassen. Das ist gewissermaßen ein "Konkurrenzprodukt" zu Flash und MS Silverlight. Unter

JavaFX Example Code and Project Gallery | Try Java FX

findest du einige Beispiele, was man so mit javafx treiben kann.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MrArmin (14. Okt 2009)

Ah, danke arthur177.
Habe dort ein gutes Spiel nach meinen Vorstellungen gefunden, was ich jetzt auseinander nehmen kann.  (Namens "Frogma".)


----------

